# AIE - A.I. Limited



## Lachlan6 (11 January 2006)

One from the Engineering sector, AIE this week looks as though it may come into play after such a long accumulation pattern lasting yes, five years. Reached a high of 73c before being punished down to just over ten cents where it moved between this price and $0.24 for these five years. FINALLY it seems AIE may be breaking above this resistance point and today was a great day with a 1c rise on big volume. OBV is supporting the stock nicely now and there is a strong uptrend confirmed now beginning from mid 2004. Fundamentally speaking, AIE like many similar companies has undergone a huge reconstruction phase where it has sold non-core underperforming assets. It now is a streamlined business, operating prefdominately as an automative supplier, whilst having some part of its operation in construction, namely the booming WA. Look at the PE of 13 and huge yield of over 12%, and that alone is enough to get me interested. On my watch list, will buy if it can stay above about 25-26c by Friday. One to watch.


----------



## RichKid (11 January 2006)

*Re: A.I Ltd (AIE)*

Thanks for the description and info Lachlan, here's the chart view. Nice rounding turn there before this explosive move to new highs.


----------



## clowboy (11 January 2006)

*Re: A.I Ltd (AIE)*

/quote "OBV is supporting the stock nicely now "

Im sure this is a very simple thing and I will look like an idiot for asking but what is OBV?

Thanx


----------



## nizar (11 January 2006)

*Re: A.I Ltd (AIE)*

i was watching this stock for a while, but i didn't like it becoz of lack of volume...

what first attracted it to me was the yield...

but i dunno if that is sustainable... any thoughts?


----------



## RichKid (11 January 2006)

*Re: A.I Ltd (AIE)*



			
				clowboy said:
			
		

> /quote "OBV is supporting the stock nicely now "
> 
> Im sure this is a very simple thing and I will look like an idiot for asking but what is OBV?
> 
> Thanx




Must be 'On Balance Volume', an indicator. Should be info (via google) on how it's calculated on the web, not sure if it's a sentiment indicator...I don't know much about indicators.


----------



## Lachlan6 (12 January 2006)

*Re: A.I Ltd (AIE)*

OBV is pretty much an indicator measuring volume on the up days versus those on the down days. When volume is high on the up days, OBV will subsequently rise and vice versa. In regards to the lack of volume, I actually dont think that will be a problem cause look at this week already, highest volume for 7 weeks with another two days to go. The only thing I'm a little nervous about this stock is the sector its in. A little out of favour at the moment. It must be said though that regardless of this, the chart is indicating a classic buy signal.


----------



## clowboy (3 February 2006)

Lachlan06,


Would be interested to know (if you care to share) if you bought into this stock.

Nice anouncment today with 71pc increase in profit and 2c interim div

thats a 7.7% interim div (based on intial buy price/ roughly)....not bad me thinks.


up 15% today hopefully it can continue that path upwards until the div payment.


----------



## Lachlan6 (21 October 2006)

Bought this in high 20s. Still looking promising would need to break ascending triangle pattern with resistance at $0.43 though to keep going higher. The only worry is it stopped at 61.8% fibonacci from early 2000 highs to lows. Stop loss at 33c.


----------



## Pager (15 February 2008)

I was left with a bucket full of these when it split with forge group (FGE), the combined company was paying a whopping dividend, FGE has since gone to over $1 but AIE has just been drifting, made a 12 month low of 21 cents today, anyone know anything about it ?.

The chart I can get from comsec is pretty ugly but doesn’t really tell the true story as the FGE divestment isn’t factored in, shows a 75% decline in SP but in the real world its actually way ahead when including FGE and im well ahead $ wise, just what to do with AIE know ?, maybe suffering from negative sentiment as its an auto parts maker and a bigger player just went bust, maybe that’s good for AIE but apart from Comsecs website I can find very little info, not even sure when it reports or if dividends are still intended.

Any info appreciated


----------

